# [POLL] If the Droid 3 has a unlocked bootloader...



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*If the Droid 3 has an unlocked bootloader, will the Bionic follow suit?*​
Yes. 3083.33%No.616.67%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you think the Droid bionic will follow suit with an unlocked bootloader?

Tell us what and why!


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

The reason I think that the Bionic wil have it is that Motorola needs to keep its customers not drive them away. They make a good product and need to keep us the users wanting there devices. Now as for the header to the thread I fell the same way about the Droid 3


----------



## ibproud (Jul 1, 2011)

After speaking with the VP of Mobile Software at Motorola about locked bootloaders. She did say that Verizon were happy with the unlock/re-Lock bootloader that was implemented for the Xoom. She also confirmed that the Unlock code would exist on all Firmware updates moving forward (Maintenance and/or Android version updates), the only time this would not be implemented is if a carrier specifically requested that it wasn't. So if the Droid 3 sees the love, I expect all other Motorola phones on Verizon should be.


----------



## papibone5 (Jun 18, 2011)

ibproud said:


> After speaking with the VP of Mobile Software at Motorola about locked bootloaders. She did say that Verizon were happy with the unlock/re-Lock bootloader that was implemented for the Xoom. She also confirmed that the Unlock code would exist on all Firmware updates moving forward (Maintenance and/or Android version updates), the only time this would not be implemented is if a carrier specifically requested that it wasn't. So if the Droid 3 sees the love, I expect all other Motorola phones on Verizon should be.


So u think the x2 will see an update to unlock it bootloader


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Can I add a third option?

*I hope.*


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Meh..... I dunno. Moto has pettifogged so much on the issue. I sure hope so though.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I dont think it necessarily will. I can certainly see them releasing an unlocked device with the purpose of capturing us rooted users aka shutting us up. The timing is working out that many launch day, or shortly after, D1ers are to the point of upgrade so a hacker friendly phone would be well timed now IMO.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Can I add a third option?
> 
> *I hope.*


 rofl u #win


----------

